# Scared of smoke?



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the first time Jade has ever shown outright fear of something. 

last weekend we were at my in-laws country house and they were smoking some meat. We were all hanging out talking, laughing, Jade was just wandering from person to person trying to find some food. My father in law opened the lid of smoker and let loose a big puff a smoke. Jade took off! And I mean full speed sprint with her tail between her legs. She normally has a pretty good recall (near perfect if it is my husband calling her) and we could not get her to come back. We found her about 2 minutes later at the front door whining and cowering. I broughter her back inside (no babying her), worked on some obidence, praised her for doing what I asked and gave her lots of treats. Then she seems fine. We went back outside and while she fully avoided the smoker she was acting totally fine. I had my FIL tell me every time he was going to open the smoker because I didn't want to repeat that situtation, it was dark, the house is surrounded by 20 acres of fields of woods and the next time she might not go to the front door. 

Well last night my DH and I were cooking some chicken in the backyard, Jade was playing with her ball. My husband opened the grill and put some chicken down, releasing a bit of smoke but not nearly as much as the other day. We go to go back inside and realize we can't find Jade. She had once again run and cowered by the front door. 

I don't get it. She isn't bothered by fireworks, gun shots, thunder, storms, rain, nothing. But a little smoke sends her running? Anyone know why? I'm not worried about trying to fix it or anything, I'll just keep her away from the BBQ. I was just wondering if anyone else had this happen with their dog or if anyone has an idea why she might be running away.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I have actually encountered 2 dogs with aversions, one was a rescue in one of the Toronto rescue groups who would bite someone with a cigarette in their hands, like lunge and break skin. My Saint is the second, was never bothered by the bbq we had at our old place, and here we have the bbq in a different yard all together, but we have a fire pit/fire place on our patio and we usually have a fire on weekends and she will not come near it. It's a fenced in yard and she doesn't want to be inside, but she lays at the furthest corner from the fire by the fence. I don't know if it is smoke or the fire, my old bbq didn't smoke, my new one does, but that area is off-limits to the dogs because it is only contained on three sides.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

We went camping a few months ago and the fire and smoke didn't seem to bother her then. She actually sightly burned the tip of her tail trying to get a s'more. Didn't phase her in the least.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

It could possibly be the smell of the smoke that is setting the dog off. My husband and I are both Fire Fighters and when we came in from fires when Finn was a puppy, he'd freak out like nobody's business. We took towels and rubbed our fire gear with it and kept our used t-shirts in a plastic bag and we slowly got him used to the smell by giving him tons of praise and treats for sniffing the towel/clothes...then we upped the ante by taking him to the fire department and letting him sniff all the gear. It took a few months, but he's fine with it now and can be around BBQ pits, the fire house, everything, and it doesn't even phase him.

I'm sure you could find a local Volly Fire Department who would be more than willing and happy to let a happy pup wander around and sniff the gear...

It's a thought. Good luck.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I was going to say the smell, or maybe when the smoker was opened the heat/smoke got right into her face? You know how it can burn your eyes? She might think it's going to hurt her again?


----------

